# Ocanaut Not Working



## TCHarley (Feb 2, 2020)

Hi guys,

I was hoping I could get some help troubleshooting my ocatnaut build. It is really fuzzy and the volume jumps around like crazy. I am not really sure where to begin. Any ideas? Here is a quick recording, first with the pedal off, then on with both pots open all the way.






						octanaut test.mp3
					






					drive.google.com
				




My apologies. I know this isn't much to go on.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 2, 2020)

Post some pictures. Make sure your transistors are oriented correctly and soldered properly (or seated in their sockets well if you went that route).


----------



## TCHarley (Feb 4, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> Post some pictures. Make sure your transistors are oriented correctly and soldered properly (or seated in their sockets well if you went that route).


I will post some pictures tonight. Thanks


----------



## TCHarley (Feb 5, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> Post some pictures. Make sure your transistors are oriented correctly and soldered properly (or seated in their sockets well if you went that route).


Here is a picture. I unfortunately bought resistors that were too large so I had to fit everything in real tight, but I don't see anything touching and there are no solder bridges as far as I see.


----------



## music6000 (Feb 5, 2020)

OCTANAUT     C100 - 47uF is wrong way, Easily done.


----------



## TCHarley (Feb 6, 2020)

music6000 said:


> OCTANAUT     C100 - 47uF is wrong way, Easily done.


Oh wow you are right. I took it out and put a new 47 uF cap in its place in the proper orientation. The pedal is a little more consistent now but unfortunately still sounds bad, like a bad fuzz pedal.


----------



## music6000 (Feb 6, 2020)

TCHarley said:


> Oh wow you are right. I took it out and put a new 47 uF cap in its place in the proper orientation. The pedal is a little more consistent now but unfortunately still sounds bad, like a bad fuzz pedal.


Have you adjusted the Trimmers for the 4 - BS170 Transistors?
Using a DMM, Set for DC Voltage, Black Probe to Enclosure or Ground.
Red Probe to Drain of BS170, They should be around 4.5v to 5v 
Pot 1 adjust Q1
Pot 3 adjust Q3
Pot 4 adjust Q4
Pot 6 adjust Q6


----------



## music6000 (Feb 6, 2020)

Do you have the Power lead from PCB going to Battery + Connection on the Power Jack?


----------



## TCHarley (Feb 6, 2020)

music6000 said:


> Have you adjusted the Trimmers for the 4 - BS170 Transistors?
> Using a DMM, Set for DC Voltage, Black Probe to Enclosure or Ground.
> Red Probe to Drain of BS170, They should be around 4.5v to 5v
> Pot 1 adjust Q1
> ...


I just checked them all and they all range from 7 to 8.5 v when turning the trim pots.


----------



## TCHarley (Feb 6, 2020)

music6000 said:


> Do you have the Power lead from PCB going to Battery + Connection on the Power Jack?


The two positive leads on the jack are bridged.


----------



## TCHarley (Feb 6, 2020)

music6000 said:


> Do you have the Power lead from PCB going to Battery + Connection on the Power Jack?


It also behaves differently depending on what power supply I use. With one 9v supply it doesn't produce sound at all other than a high pitched whine.


----------



## music6000 (Feb 6, 2020)

TCHarley said:


> I just checked them all and they all range from 7 to 8.5 v when turning the trim pots.


Something is wrong, you should be able to dial down to 1v, Are the trimmers 5K


----------



## TCHarley (Feb 6, 2020)

music6000 said:


> Something is wrong, you should be able to dial down to 1v, Are the trimmers 5K


They should be, I ordered these ones from digikey






						CT6EP502 Nidec Copal Electronics | Potentiometers, Variable Resistors | DigiKey
					

Order today, ships today. CT6EP502 – 5 kOhms 0.5W, 1/2W PC Pins Through Hole Trimmer Potentiometer Cermet 1.0 Turn Top Adjustment from Nidec Copal Electronics. Pricing and Availability on millions of electronic components from Digi-Key Electronics.




					www.digikey.ca
				




Maybe they sent the wrong ones? I haven't actually checked them yet


----------



## music6000 (Feb 6, 2020)

TCHarley said:


> It also behaves differently depending on what power supply I use. With one 9v supply it doesn't produce sound at all other than a high pitched whine.


You should be using a 9v Regulated power supply with - Tip & + Barrel :


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 6, 2020)

Did you get the BS170 from DigiKey as well?


----------



## TCHarley (Feb 6, 2020)

music6000 said:


> You should be using a 9v Regulated power supply with - Tip & + Barrel :
> View attachment 2957


Yep, I've been using a Boss PSA-120S.  9v dc, center negative


----------



## TCHarley (Feb 6, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> Did you get the BS170 from DigiKey as well?


Yes I did, part number bs170-nd


----------



## music6000 (Feb 6, 2020)

TCHarley said:


> They should be, I ordered these ones from digikey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Should have 502 stamp on side


----------



## TCHarley (Feb 6, 2020)

music6000 said:


> Should have 502 stamp on side


Says 5028G on the top next the the trim screw. Nothing on the sides


----------



## music6000 (Feb 6, 2020)

TCHarley said:


> Yes I did, part number bs170-nd


BS170 are prone to Static electricity, were they sent in a static free Silver Satchel.
Chime in Fellow Members!


----------



## TCHarley (Feb 2, 2020)

Hi guys,

I was hoping I could get some help troubleshooting my ocatnaut build. It is really fuzzy and the volume jumps around like crazy. I am not really sure where to begin. Any ideas? Here is a quick recording, first with the pedal off, then on with both pots open all the way.






						octanaut test.mp3
					






					drive.google.com
				




My apologies. I know this isn't much to go on.


----------



## TCHarley (Feb 6, 2020)

music6000 said:


> BS170 are prone to Static electricity, were they sent in a static free Silver Satchel.
> Chime in Fellow Members!


I am pretty sure they were


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 6, 2020)

Yes Digi-Key is very good about that. Almost annoyingly so.


----------



## music6000 (Feb 6, 2020)

Confirm that the 4 resistors R2, R10, R13, R19 are 5K1 - Green, Brown , Red, Gold


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 6, 2020)

They look like it from the picture.


----------



## TCHarley (Feb 6, 2020)

music6000 said:


> Confirm that the 4 resistors R2, R10, R13, R19 are 5K1 - Green, Brown , Red, Gold


Confirmed, they are 5k1


----------



## music6000 (Feb 6, 2020)

We are at a stale mate, the Trimmers are not bringing the voltage down on the  BS170's to 4..5v
It does not make sense that all 6 transistors would be damaged


----------



## music6000 (Feb 6, 2020)

This is where we need to take a LOOK at the back of the Board.
We need a Picture please.


----------



## TCHarley (Feb 6, 2020)

music6000 said:


> This is where we need to take a LOOK at the back of the Board.
> We need a Picture please.


Will do!


----------



## TCHarley (Feb 17, 2020)

Sorry for the long delay. Here is a picture of the other side of the board. You can see where I desoldered that cap I had in backwards some of the top layer came off unfortunately


----------



## TCHarley (Feb 19, 2020)

music6000 said:


> This is where we need to take a LOOK at the back of the Board.
> We need a Picture please.


Just replying to your comment in case you didn't see my last post. Thanks


----------



## music6000 (Feb 19, 2020)

You need to do a Continuity test with your DMM to see if you haven't damage that trace when turning the Electrolytic Around.
Check for continuity from Green dot C100 + Pad to green dot 1N5817 pad. No Beep , Damaged!
Check  Blue dot C100 - pad to Ground. No Beep, Damaged!
Confirm that you did put a new 47uF in.
1.00am Here as i write, Good Luck & Goodnight.


----------



## music6000 (Feb 20, 2020)

TCHarley said:


> Sorry for the long delay. Here is a picture of the other side of the board. You can see where I desoldered that cap I had in backwards some of the top layer came off unfortunately


All is not lost if there is damage, it can be fixed with a Link or jumper
The Pink Dots are for the C100 Ground Link.
The Light Blue is for C100 + Links, Check Light Blue dots for continuity.
You should try spraying the PCB with some Electronic Cleaner Spray, there is a lot of residue.


----------



## TCHarley (Feb 20, 2020)

music6000 said:


> All is not lost if there is damage, it can be fixed with a Link or jumper
> The Pink Dots are for the C100 Ground Link.
> The Light Blue is for C100 + Links, Check Light Blue dots for continuity.
> You should try spraying the PCB with some Electronic Cleaner Spray, there is a lot of residue.
> ...


Thanks for this, i will poke around in it tonight. I didn't get a chance this weekend to check based on your last reply


----------



## TCHarley (Feb 20, 2020)

music6000 said:


> All is not lost if there is damage, it can be fixed with a Link or jumper
> The Pink Dots are for the C100 Ground Link.
> The Light Blue is for C100 + Links, Check Light Blue dots for continuity.
> You should try spraying the PCB with some Electronic Cleaner Spray, there is a lot of residue.
> ...


Continuity checks are all good here.


----------



## music6000 (Feb 20, 2020)

TCHarley said:


> Continuity checks are all good here.


Great, Now spray the back of the board with a good quality Electronic's Cleaner Spray, use a toothbrush & it should all come up like new.
Then you can see if you have any dry joints.


----------



## Phil hodson (Dec 29, 2021)

Did this ever get solved? I have been playing with my Octanaut today and all 4 of my BS170 won’t go below around 6.7v 
Any thoughts?


----------



## music6000 (Dec 29, 2021)

Phil hodson said:


> Did this ever get solved? I have been playing with my Octanaut today and all 4 of my BS170 won’t go below around 6.7v
> Any thoughts?


Are your 5K1 resistors *5K1. *There is no set voltage, tune by ear
This is how the Original is used:


			https://images.thomann.de/pics/atg/atgdata/document/manual/241369_jonny_octave.pdf


----------



## Phil hodson (Dec 29, 2021)

music6000 said:


> Are your 5K1 resistors *5K1. *There is no set voltage, tune by ear
> This is how the Original is used:
> 
> 
> https://images.thomann.de/pics/atg/atgdata/document/manual/241369_jonny_octave.pdf


Will go and double check!!


----------



## Phil hodson (Dec 30, 2021)

music6000 said:


> Are your 5K1 resistors *5K1. *There is no set voltage, tune by ear
> This is how the Original is used:
> 
> 
> https://images.thomann.de/pics/atg/atgdata/document/manual/241369_jonny_octave.pdf


Yep they are 5.1k resistors. Still sounds more like a distortion even with the trim pots wound all the way down. Will have to take it out of the box and do some investigating I guess. 🤦‍♂️


----------

